# Tag Glue



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Our breeder sent us some things to try on Kiah's ears. Insulation pipe (which many people use) and Tag Glue. This is used to hold tags in cows ears evidently. I am no farmer so I have no idea. 

Anybody ever used this? 

Kiah's right ear folds where I have put an arrow. This photo was taken a few weeks ago. Her left ear is staying up at the moment but this right one is really floppy.


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

How old is Kiah? Because she might outgrow the floppy ear stage.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MP's GSDHow old is Kiah? Because she might outgrow the floppy ear stage.


She is now 7 months.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Good luck with those ears! Either way, she's a beautiful girl.


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

I havent heard of that glue but I like the idea of something that can stay in those ears for a while instead of days at a time.

How long does the breeder want them to be glued for?

Keep at it...Ive read a lot of times the ears will really firm up at 8-9 months.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: KC_PikeI havent heard of that glue but I like the idea of something that can stay in those ears for a while instead of days at a time.
> 
> How long does the breeder want them to be glued for?
> 
> Keep at it...Ive read a lot of times the ears will really firm up at 8-9 months.


She said to leave them in until they fall out on their own. The glue is really thick and I think Kiah will probably scratch like mad at the foam and then we will just have a bit left attached with glue. At present I have two/three Breathright strips back in. 

How is it going for you?


----------

